# Job opportunities in Canada expected to grow as skills shortage returns



## daisy2

hi, I am daisy. i had dreamt of working to New Zealand as a caregiver. How would I get an employer who is willing to sponsor me. I am very much interested. Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Raj6

hi, m Raj. I want to move to Canada. I m a commerce graduate and did my pgdiploma in mass communication. what would the oppurtunities for me. please guide me.


----------



## Manish2

Hi, 
I am Master in Computer Applications (M.C.A) from India.I have more then 9 years of software experience in USA,India UK. How can I find a Sponsorship/Job Opportunity in Canada ?. I willing to move Canada as Permanent Resident. 

Pls let me know about these. 

Thanks.


----------

